
How would you short London? Tempting, but no sure thing - ColinWright
http://timharford.com/2013/11/betting-against-london-is-tempting-but-no-sure-thing/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
nodata
The article needs numbers: is the number of unoccupied properties in London
increasing or declining?

